# Rome Tour vs. K2 Raygun



## qiuyidio (Feb 28, 2013)

Funny enough, this is exactly what I was deciding between. I'm not sure how you arrived at them, but I first narrowed it down to these two from TheGoodRide, where they are both Low Cost Favorites with the Rome Tour slightly edging out the K2 Raygun in their ratings system. I commenced to do additional research, part of which led me here. This is where I learned that most forum goers seem to feel like TheGoodRide is a bogus reviews website.

I spread out my search more and saw tons of good things about the K2 Raygun... on the other hand, reviews for the Rome Tour were strangely absent. Aside from TheGoodRide, I could not find reviews for the Rome Tour among any of the typical sales channels (evo, dogfunk, altrec, etc.) or many of the review sites. There was a blurb on snowboard-review.com, a few videos on YouTube, but nothing on Angry Snowboarder, nothing on Board Reviews, and nothing on this site. 

In the end, I ended up getting the K2 Raygun simply based on the number of positive user reviews. One caveat though... I noticed the warranty on the K2 Raygun was 1 year, while the warranty on the Rome Tour was for 2 years.

I also did price research... for the Rome Tour, you can get a brand new one for $240 on evo.com or a blem for $200 on there as well. With the Raygun, you can get it for $230 on altrec.com with the springski discount code, but they only have limited sizes. I was not lucky and ended up having to buy the Raygun from Evo.com for $260.

I know this doesn't answer your question directly, but hopefully it helps at least a little.


----------



## Zyzzyx (Feb 28, 2013)

These two boards were "My First Snowboard" choices for me, I looked everywhere to compare and found the same thing: The Rome Tour is a brand new board, which, combined with the terrible google name, makes it hard to get info on. I went with the very positive review on TheGoodRide and took a chance on the price at Evo, choosing the Tour over the Raygun. As a really new snowboarder, the Tour fit me perfectly (went with 156), and I found it to ride great. I'll likely come back when I actually know what I'm doing, but as a newbie I love the board. 

Here's a picture of it, upside down and with the bindings backwards. That has since been fixed. Told you I was new.

Side note: Wish I'd gone with the purple force bindings. I'd get flak for it, but it would look awesome with the highlights.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

your binding stance i set inwards....hope they still aren't set up in this manner still


----------



## Zyzzyx (Feb 28, 2013)

Nope, rode it last week and would have hated life.. I was tired, fixed it right after the picture was taken. :x


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

I haven't ridden the rome tour but I own the k2 raygun. It's a pretty fun board and suits a wide range of skill levels. Also, BA is a fan of the raygun


----------

